# New to this site



## jbrache (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi I live in Guernsey in the Channel Islands. I noticed most of the post seem to be from people living in the States. I keep Australorp, welsummers, fresian chamois, Wyandotte, and sulmatler.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi jb and welcome to the forum. I had to google the fresian chamois, I have never heard of them. They are beautiful. Good luck with your chickens and I look forward to your input.

There are some others from Australia on here also. I started a map for CF members. Nobody from Australia on it yet. You can go to this link for instructions on adding your place mark. http://www.chickenforum.com/f34/interactive-chicken-forum-members-map-6249/

Again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi. Welcome aboard.  We are happy to have you join us.


----------

